# what type of capacitor or resistor does tweeters uses?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, everyone! What type of resistor or capacitor should be used when wiring tweeters with loud speakers? Is there some sort of protection that could be wired along tweeter to prevent them from burning out?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Again this depends on what tweeter and other speakers you are using as well as what they are being powered by.
Firstly, is this going in an existing box as an add-on or are you wanting to match the tweeter with a specific driver?

Without details of what you have and what you expect to achieve it is difficult to make any suggestions.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> Again this depends on what tweeter and other speakers you are using as well as what they are being powered by.
> Firstly, is this going in an existing box as an add-on or are you wanting to match the tweeter with a specific driver?
> 
> Without details of what you have and what you expect to achieve it is difficult to make any suggestions.


Yup, I want to match the tweeter with a specific driver. I have one 15 inch PA speaker which haddle 750 RMS at 4 ohms. Im currently poweing it with my behringer amplifier with 660 RMS at 4ohm.

Thanks


----------



## LayneFelix (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,....have you checked the manuals of the PA and the tweeters. By calculating the Max power transfer you can find the value of capacitor. actually many factors comes into picture for this type of situation like shunting, impedance etc. So you have to take care of all parameters.


----------

